# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  Tìm sư phụ dạy về kỹ thuật khắc laser lên gỗ, kim loại làm quà tặng....

## dntvietnam

Em dân ngoại đạo. Đang rất cần tìm một sư phụ dạy về nghề khắc laser lên gỗ, kim loại để khởi nghiệp kinh doanh với nghề khắc bút gỗ, hộp quà tặng, bút kim loại, nhãn mác công nghiệp...

Em ở Hà Nội. Nếu bác nào đang cần đệ tử xin hãy nhận em. Em năm nay 18 (cộng 20)
Liên hệ với em: 0968860368 (Zalo)

----------


## nnk

> Em dân ngoại đạo. Đang rất cần tìm một sư phụ dạy về nghề khắc laser lên gỗ, kim loại để khởi nghiệp kinh doanh với nghề khắc bút gỗ, hộp quà tặng, bút kim loại, nhãn mác công nghiệp...
> 
> Em ở Hà Nội. Nếu bác nào đang cần đệ tử xin hãy nhận em. Em năm nay 18 (cộng 20)
> Liên hệ với em: 0968860368 (Zalo)


bạn đã mua máy chưa ? nếu chưa thì mua máy xong rồi yêu cầu bên cung cấp máy họ chuyển giao công nghệ thôi, có gì đâu mà phải đi học nghề chi cho tốn kém

----------


## shinkuto

khởi nghiệp tốt nhất là phải tự học. phải tìm đủ mọi cách để tự học..

----------

